# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  Sony SA-WSF200 νεκρό

## leosedf

Καλησπέρα, ήλπιζα κάποιο από εσάς τα καλά παιδιά (sakis ακούς?) Να έχει καμιά ιδέα για το νεκρό home cinema αυτό.
Μάλλον το πρόβλημα προέρχεται από τις πρόσφατες καταιγίδες και νέκρωσε.
Κατέβασα το service manual από εδώ http://elektrotanya.com/?q=showresul...oria=&kat2=all
Έλεγξα την ασφάλεια και το VDR που έχει "μου φαίνεται" οκ.
Κάποια ιδέα?

----------


## ezizu

Φίλε leosedf ,αν έχεις τάση περίπου 300V στον πυκνωτή C903 και δεν έχεις καμία τάση στις φίσες CN904, CN910 ,τότε τσέκαρε,για αρχή, τις αντιστάσεις: R905, R912-913-914, R925, R929, R992, γενικά τις διόδους,απλές και ZENER, τους πυκνωτές C908, C912, C926 και τα τρανζίστορ Q901, Q921, Q922. Τσέκαρε καλού κακού και την F945 στο δευτερεύων κύκλωμα.
Αν μπορείς μέτρησε και πες μας ,τις τάσεις στον πυκνωτή C903 και στις φίσεςCN904,  CN910 ,για να έχουμε πιο σφαιρική άποψη ,οπότε, ίσως σου δώσουμε πιο συγκεκριμένη βοήθεια.

----------

leosedf (28-05-12)

----------


## leosedf

Χμμμμ αναρωτιέμαι πως να το μετρήσω, έχω ξηλώσει την πλακέτα του τροφοδοτικού για να ελέγξω την F945 και είναι ΟΚ.
Θα προσπαθήσω να τα τσεκάρω και αυτά και βλέπουμε.
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο πάνελ δηλαδή ε?

----------


## ezizu

Ας δούμε πρώτα, αν ξεκινάει ή όχι το παλμοτροφοδοτικό και αν όντως ξεκινάει, τι τάσεις βγάζει και μετά θα δούμε για το πάνελ.Από ότι είδα ,το πάνελ τροφοδοτείται  και αυτό ,από το παλμοτροφοδοτικό του subwoofer.Πιο πιθανή,νομίζω, είναι η βλάβη στο τροφοδοτικό.Το πανελ,από υπερτάσεις συνήθως, έχει  λιγότερες πιθανότητες να έχει πάθει βλάβη.

----------

leosedf (28-05-12)

----------


## leosedf

Στον πυκνωτή C903 μου βγάζει 314V και στην έξοδο του C904 αντί να παίρνω 31.5V μου βγάζει 9-10V χωρίς φορτίο πάνω φυσικά.

----------


## ezizu

Τσέκαρε προσεκτικά με το πολυμέτρο ( το κύκλωμα εκτός τάσης και καλό είναι να ξεφορτίσεις τον C903 ),αυτά που σου γράφω στο ποστ#2.
Προσοχή, ίσως χρειαστεί να μετρήσεις κάποια εξαρτήματα εκτός κυκλώματος ,για να πάρεις σωστή μέτρηση.
Αν σε ζορίζει να ξεκολλάς το εξάρτημα από την πλακέτα, για να το μετρήσεις σωστά,υπάρχει και ένας άλλος τρόπος να πάρεις μέτρηση.Μπορείς  να αφήσεις μόνο το ένα πόδι του εξαρτήματος, κολλημένο στο κύκλωμα (σε κάποια  εξαρτήματα δεν γίνεται π.χ. SMD )  και με λίγο προσοχή, ώστε να μην σου ακουμπήσει  το πόδι που έχεις στον αέρα ,έστω και λίγο πάνω στο κύκλωμα, μετράς το εξάρτημα.

----------


## leosedf

Το ξέρω αυτό αλλα πολλά απο αυτά που λέμε είναι smd... Οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να ξηλώσω.

----------


## ezizu

Όχι απαραίτητα. Μπορεί να πάρεις σωστή μέτρηση και ας είναι πάνω στο κύκλωμα το εξάρτημα. Αν π.χ. μετράς μια δίοδο,( με επιλογή μέτρησης διόδων στο πολύμετρο ), και με ανάστροφη φορά δεν σου δείξει τίποτα ,ενώ με ορθή φορά ,σου δείξει γύρω στα 500mv, ή π.χ. σε μέτρηση  αντίστασης ,η τιμή που που σου δείχνει το όργανο έιναι κοντά στην πραγματική και εφόσον παράλληλα σε αυτήν, δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο εξάρτημα, που να επηράζει κατά πολύ την τιμή της ,( π.χ. δίοδος,άλλη αντίσταση,πηνίο κ.λ.π. βλέπε το σχέδιο ), τότε σε πρώτη φάση, δεν ξεκολλάς τα εξαρτήματα,επειδή μάλλον κατά 95% είναι ok και συνεχίζεις τις μετρήσεις στα υπόλοιπα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## leosedf

Οι δίοδοι πάντως φαίνεται να δίνουν το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα στη μέτρηση. Φαίνονται εντάξει.

----------


## ezizu

Τσέκαρε και τις αντιστάσεις και τα τρανζίστορς.Όσο για τους πυκνωτές, αν έχεις καινούργιους άλλαξέ τους.

----------

leosedf (28-05-12)

----------


## leosedf

Μέχρι στιγμής μου έρχεται να το βάλω κάτω και να το τσαλαπατήσω αλλά ΟΚ θα το προσπαθήσω.

----------


## ezizu

Μέτρησε επίσης την zener DZ932 ,τα τρανζίστορς Q943, Q947, Q949 ,Q950 ,καθώς και το IC931 ( μήπως έχει βραχυκύκλωσει ).
Αν βγάλεις την φίσα CN904 στον αέρα, έρχονται τα 31,5V ;

----------


## leosedf

Το IC931 δίοδος δεν είναι?
Τα 9-10V είναι στο CN904 χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο κάπου.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> Το IC931 δίοδος δεν είναι?
> Τα 9-10V είναι στο CN904 χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο κάπου.


Καθολου δεν δουλευει??

----------


## leosedf

Νεκρό σημαίνει ότι δεν αποκρίνεται καθόλου. Σβηστό τελείως.

----------


## ezizu

> Το IC931 δίοδος δεν είναι?
> Τα 9-10V είναι στο CN904 χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο κάπου.


Το IC931 λειτουργεί,κατά κάποιο τρόπο, σαν ρυθμιζόμενη - ελεγχόμενη zener.Εννοείς,από ότι φαντάζομαι, ότι μεταξύ των ποδιών 4,5  (31,5V ) και 1,3( P-GND ), της φίσας CN904, έχει 9-10V.
Το τρανζίστορ Q901 τι τάσεις έχει ( προσοχή, για αυτή την μέτρηση ,το ( - ) του πολυμέτρου θα πρέπει να είναι στο ( - ) του πυκνωτή C903 ).

----------

leosedf (29-05-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

> Το IC931 δίοδος δεν είναι?
> Τα 9-10V είναι στο CN904 χωρίς να είναι συνδεδεμένο κάπου.


Το ic931 είναι shunt regulator, φυσικά έχετε καταλάβει πως τα 30V δεν πρέπει να βγαίνουν αν είναι σε stand-by το τροφοδοτικό,
για γράψε τις τάσεις που μετράς στην cn910 (κουμπωμένα όλα επάνω)

----------

leosedf (29-05-12)

----------


## ezizu

Έχει δίκιο ο Σπύρος ,τα 31,5V δεν βγαίνουν σε stand-by, είναι για την τροφοδοσία του ενισχυτή εξόδου.Σωστό και αυτό που λέει,να γράψεις τις τάσεις πάνω στηνCN 910 , έτσι θα βγεί πιο σωστή άποψη ( στο ξαναζήτησα και εγώ στο ποστ#2 ). :Wink:

----------

leosedf (29-05-12)

----------


## leosedf

Λίγο δύσκολο να κουμπώσω, μέτρησα χωρίς να είναι κουμπωμένο τίποτα. Οι τάσεις στο CN910 είναι σωστές νομίζω, έχω 9V, 14V, 15V 6V 4V όπως λέει στο service manual.
Να δοκιμάσω να κουμπώσω το reg board και amp board που πάνε και τα 31 να δουμε τι παίζει?

----------


## ezizu

Το ρωτάς;Κούμπωσε και μέτρα.

----------


## ezizu

Το πιθανότερο είναι,ότι  θα πρέπει να συνδέσεις και το πάνελ πάνω στο subwoofer,για να κάνεις σωστά, τον οποιοδήποτε έλεγχο.

----------


## leosedf

Το ζόρι είναι με τόσο σίδερο που έχει το σασί κλπ θα γίνει βραχυκύκλωμα αν τα βάλω όλα μαζί.
Τέλος πάντων θα πάω για ύπνο και συνεχίζω αύριο. Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι μπορεί να πάει στραβά. Εκτός αν έχει καψαλιστεί κάτι στο πανελ και δεν δουλεύει το on off lol

----------


## spiroscfu

Αφού το έλυσες αν μπορείς κάνε και μια μέτρηση στην CN910 "με όλα κουμπωμένα επάνω", αν δεν μπορείς κλείστω πάλι και δοκίμασε την τύχη σου στο πάνελ.

Σελ. 96 του manual που έβαλες 
Capture.JPGCapture2.JPG
εντάξει και πάνω υπάρχει πολύ πράγμα από τροφοδοσία, αλλά μπορεί να χρειαστείς να ξανακατέβεις προς το sub
που σε αυτήν την περίπτωση (αν είναι τόσο δύσκολη η πρόσβαση) θα χρειαστείς extension jig ή πατέντες.

Υγ.
Μιλάω θεωρητικά βλέποντας το σχέδιο δεν το ξέρω το εργαλείο σου, επίσης μετρώντας τις τάσεις στον αέρα δεν λέει τίποτα υπάρχουν και τρεις εντολές (μπορεί και pull-up) 
όπως και δεν υπάρχουν φορτία (μπορεί να δείχνει ότι θέλει). 


Καλό βράδυ/επιτυχία Κωνσταντίνε.

----------


## leosedf

Καλημέρα, θα κάνω μια προσπάθεια πάλι, αλλιώς θα το βάλω σε τσουβάλι θα το βαρέσω με τη βαριοπούλα και θα το δώσω στο φίλο μου.

----------


## MitsoulasFm

> Νεκρό σημαίνει ότι δεν αποκρίνεται καθόλου. Σβηστό τελείως.


ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΕΣ ΕΛΕΞΕΣ ?? ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΕΣ?? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΜΕΝΕΣ

----------


## leosedf

To θέμα το έλεγξες καθόλου?

----------


## spiroscfu

Άσε την βαριοπούλα (θέλει πολύ τεχνογνωσία) και πιάστω από την αρχή χαλαρά (ξεκινώντας από τις τάσεις stand-by), μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## ezizu

> Άσε την βαριοπούλα (θέλει πολύ τεχνογνωσία) και πιάστω από την αρχή χαλαρά (ξεκινώντας από τις τάσεις stand-by), μετά βλέπουμε.


Σωστός ο Σπύρος. Ξεκίνα από την αρχή ,προσπάθησε να μετρήσεις τις τάσεις στην CN910 ή πάνω στην REG BOARD, ή ακόμα και πάνω στην CN602 στην AMP-DSP BOARD. Ένα πράγμα όμως είναι σίγουρο. Ότι η βαριοπούλα δεν είναι το κατάλληλο εργαλείο επισκευής ,για την δικιά σου περίπτωση. :Wink:

----------


## spiroscfu

> η βαριοπούλα δεν είναι το κατάλληλο εργαλείο επισκευής


Μην το λες, αν σου τα σπάσει πολύ "και είναι δικό σου" βγάνεις το άχτι σου και παίρνεις νέο!


Μην ξεχνάμε το σφυρί είναι το βασικό εργαλείο του Έλληνα!!!

----------


## leosedf

Δεν είναι δικό μου, αλλά δεν πειράζει θα το δώσω πίσω σε σακουλάκι  :Mr. Green: 
Θα ξανά μετρήσω, αν και τώρα το πρόσεξα έχει στο εγχειρίδιο τάσεις που πρέπει να μετρήσω σε διάφορα σημεία, το μόνο μου πρόβλημα είναι να μη γίνει κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα οπότε θα τα βγάλω όλα από το σασί και θα τα βάλω χύμα για να μετρήσω.

----------


## ezizu

> Μην το λες, αν σου τα σπάσει πολύ "και είναι δικό σου" βγάνεις το άχτι σου και παίρνεις νέο!
> 
> 
> Μην ξεχνάμε το σφυρί είναι το βασικό εργαλείο του Έλληνα!!!



Σπύρο συμφωνώ ,αν σου τα <<σπάσει>> πολύ,  :Cursing:   τότε η βαριοπούλα είναι χρήσιμη.   :Hammer:  :Tongue2: 
Αλλά πάλι, :Rolleyes:  σε αυτή την περίπτωση η βαριοπούλα λειτουργεί, σαν εργαλείο για την ψυχολογική εκτόνωση :Thumbup1:  και όχι σαν εργαλείο επισκευής. :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## spiroscfu

Έλα τώρα μην κολλάμε στις λέξεις  :Lol:  :Tongue2: .

----------


## leosedf

Μετά από σκέψη και αφού μετρούσα παντού σωστές τάσεις... Συναρμολόγησα τα πάντα με τα 2541341 τρισεκατομμύρια βίδες.
Και παίζει..
wtf
 Δεν έχω ιδέα τι παίχτηκε lol.

----------

